# Expired concerntrate samples



## Jaiden22 (27/8/18)

A few days ago we bought one shots from BLCK vapour and along with the package we received 2 samples concentrates but the 1 concentrate was expired in 2017 and the other concentrate had no date on it however seeing that the 1 is expired my guess is that both are expired. Very dissapointing that BLCK vapour is throwing out expired concentrates at their customers. Pictures attached show that It was bottled in 2016 and the best before date 2017.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 6


----------



## Richio (27/8/18)

Hi @Jaiden22

I trust you are well. I am glad that you brought this up here just in case anyone else has the same question
The one shot concentrates which you have there, are *not expired* as in you cannot use them. The date on the bottle is a *best before date* (it says Best Before) meaning the concentrate is optimal to use before that date.
We have spoken to the manufacturer before giving them out and he assured us that they are good to use. I do understand where you are coming from and if you are not comfortable using them, you can dispose of them (we gave them free, as someone could mix them up rather than we dispose of it).
If you have any further questions, feel free to drop me a message.

Edit to add: Link for a brief explanation regarding flavours and shelf life

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (27/8/18)

Those are still very much good to go concentrates @Jaiden22. I have concentrates far older than that in bottles with seals broken and they are still perfectly fine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (27/8/18)

@Jaiden22, how much did you pay for them? If nothing, it's kinda strange to be disappointed by getting free stuff.

Concentrates expiring doesn't mean they can't be used anymore. I have concentrates I bought in 2016 (bought before the ones you received were even bottled) and they are still fine to use. At worst, the flavour may have dulled slightly and you will need to use a bit more to get the same flavour saturation. But concentrates don't go "off" as such.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Jaiden22 (27/8/18)

Concentrates are juice is the exact same just its without pg and vg so if a juice can go off then please explain the logic in a concentrate not being able to go off ?

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Richio (27/8/18)

@Jaiden22 please see the link below, this is a brief explanation directly from a flavour manufacturer
Click Here

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/8/18)

Jaiden22 said:


> Concentrates are juice is the exact same just its without pg and vg so if a juice can go off then please explain the logic in a concentrate not being able to go off ?



I've never heard of juice going off. It's the same as concentrates - the flavour might fade a bit over time, the nic may oxidise and become harsh, or the colour may become darker. But it won't go off in the perishable food sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/8/18)

Ok let me ask you @Jaiden22, why does salt have an expiry date on it if it doesn't go off?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok let me ask you @Jaiden22, why does salt have an expiry date on it if it doesn't go off?


becoz nobody wants old salt

Reactions: Funny 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/8/18)

Incidentally, skiddlzninja ages his TFA Bavarian Cream. He keeps it long after its expiry date, till it gets really dark in colour. That's when the flavour is at its best according to him.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/8/18)

RichJB said:


> I've never heard of juice going off. It's the same as concentrates - the flavour might fade a bit over time, the nic may oxidise and become harsh, or the colour may become darker. But it won't go off in the perishable food sense.


i think the distinction between perishable and a lack of flavor needs to be the key here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/8/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> becoz nobody wants old salt



What does old salt taste like? old people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What does old salt taste like? old people?


Haha
I hope not.


Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What does old salt taste like? old people?


Totally Different

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Totally Different


You speaking from experience

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## franshorn (27/8/18)

I also received 3 sample concentrates. 
I thought BARGAIN. 

Will have to experiment though because I can't find any recipes on ELR for them

I assume the chocolima is a chocolate flavour?
Anyone know of a recipe with it?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (27/8/18)

franshorn said:


> I also received 3 sample concentrates.
> I thought BARGAIN.
> 
> Will have to experiment though because I can't find any recipes on ELR for them
> ...



Hi @franshorn 
That's a one shot flavour (chocolate and lime), you can use it straight up with Pg, Vg & Nic.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (27/8/18)

I would use concentrates after the expiry date gladly.

Best Before: Does not mean end of life

Juices (Drinks) advise to consume in 7 days. Does not mean you have to drink all up in 7 days.

Food Coloring: Use within 3 months who uses 30 of food coloring in 3 months hardly any one

Saying the above to keep concentrate fresh they need to be properly store (Follow Best Practice)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (27/8/18)

In my opinion I do not find it disappointing at all.

Blck Vapour has the best service; and the freebies are a plus (No matter what date is on the samples)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Humbolt (28/8/18)

How can you complain about free stuff??? If you don't want it, I'm sure many people will gladly take it off your hands.
Best before date is not the same as Use by date or Expiry date. Same applies to food stuffs. 
Best Before date simply means that the supplier cannot guarantee the quality will be the same past the specific date, it does not mean the item has expired and is unsafe for consumption.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## ErnstZA (29/8/18)

@Jaiden22 it was FREE ffs. Stop complaining on public forums if you have not taken up the manner with the supplier

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## jm10 (29/8/18)

ErnstZA said:


> @Jaiden22 it was FREE ffs. Stop complaining on public forums if you have not taken up the manner with the supplier



@ErnstZA Actually this is very useful information for new DIYers, in the future if anyone buys concentrates they will know the BB date means very little. 

As @Richio said, he was very glad this was brought up incase anyone has the same question.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Patrick (29/8/18)

RichJB said:


> Incidentally, skiddlzninja ages his TFA Bavarian Cream. He keeps it long after its expiry date, till it gets really dark in colour. That's when the flavour is at its best according to him.






8 February 2016. Coming along nicely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chanelr (29/8/18)

jm10 said:


> @ErnstZA Actually this is very useful information for new DIYers, in the future if anyone buys concentrates they will know the BB date means very little.
> 
> As @Richio said, he was very glad this was brought up incase anyone has the same question.
> 
> ...


I have to agree here.
This is not general knowledge amongst new DIYers or guys who know little to nothing about concentrates.

@Patrick that Bavarian Cream is looking deadly  and I am sure it makes one hell of a difference in taste (in a good way)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Patrick (29/8/18)

Chanelr said:


> I have to agree here.
> This is not general knowledge amongst new DIYers or guys who know little to nothing about concentrates.
> 
> @Patrick that Bavarian Cream is looking deadly  and I am sure it makes one hell of a difference in taste (in a good way)



Deeply yum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/8/18)

All you guys with your past BB dates concentrates...







SIES!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Veez (29/8/18)

yeah its exactly situations like these that make me think maybe regulation is not so bad after all. what gives the vendor the right to decide if expired concentrates are fit for use. What other decisions have been made regarding safety and quality of their products. Are sub-standard concentrates decanted and sold ? 

What's agreed is that "expired" in this case means sub standard and not necessarily dangerous to health. The vendor does not have the right to use or distribute sub standard products even if it is free or part of a promotion. I personally think this is underhanded. 

Come on people stop being sheep. You want me to believe you don't mind buying sub-standard products ?

Where does it end ??? What will the vendor decide is OK next ? Vendors seem to be Law now days and that attitude is doing more harm than good.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/8/18)

Veez said:


> yeah its exactly situations like these that make me think maybe regulation is not so bad after all. what gives the vendor the right to decide if expired concentrates are fit for use. What other decisions have been made regarding safety and quality of their products. Are sub-standard concentrates decanted and sold ?
> 
> What's agreed is that "expired" in this case means sub standard and not necessarily dangerous to health. The vendor does not have the right to use or distribute sub standard products even if it is free or part of a promotion. I personally think this is underhanded.
> 
> ...


My post was meant as a joke...

As per the vendor's response, he gave the one shots as a freebie after checking with his supplier if it would be safe to do so. He didn't sell the concentrates to the OP.

Personally I see this as a nice gesture. Last week I ate a packet of wasabi peanuts that was past the best before date. Tasted great and I'm not dead yet...

When I was in primary school, kelloggs came by and handed out those sixpacs of mini cereals that was also past BB. They also explained that it was by no means off, just that they couldn't sell it when it goes past that date. Tasted perfectly fine to me.

As stated to death already... there is a HUGE difference between best before and expired...

Long story short - Vendor tried to be nice and added a little freebie to orders (after making sure that its safe). Lots of people made a stink about it. Vendor will probably now not bother doing anything nice again as some people are just ungrateful.

@Richio - Send me those one shots. I won't mind using them.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Richio - Send me those one shots. I won't mind using them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



Ditto. Who doesn't want samplers and freebies? Give them to me lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jaiden22 (30/8/18)

jm10 said:


> @ErnstZA Actually this is very useful information for new DIYers, in the future if anyone buys concentrates they will know the BB date means very little.
> 
> As @Richio said, he was very glad this was brought up incase anyone has the same question.
> 
> ...


Best before dates gives you information on the juices life therefore saying it means very little is illogical as you wouldnt know how old a juice is

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jaiden22 (30/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ditto. Who doesn't want samplers and freebies? Give them to me lol





baksteen8168 said:


> My post was meant as a joke...
> 
> As per the vendor's response, he gave the one shots as a freebie after checking with his supplier if it would be safe to do so. He didn't sell the concentrates to the OP.
> 
> ...


Whats the point of giving out samples that are not at their best?? Why send out a free sample product that is well past its best before date unless the product is not up to the preferred quality that of the vendor 
because it would not be a proper flavor profile ...whats the sense of it? Its not about being ungrateful , its about a vendor needing to own up to a mistake and making awareness to the new vapers.
as i have shown that the flavor has been bottled in 2016 , the shelf life of properlyne glycol is 2 years therefore meaning it has passed 2 years and now considered *EXPIRED. *

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## jm10 (30/8/18)

Jaiden22 said:


> Best before dates gives you information on the juices life therefore saying it means very little is illogical as you wouldnt know how old a juice is



Means very little, what i meant was it does not carry the same value as perishable foods so how can you treat it the same? 

You use the term “illogical” but you have been informed by members that concentrates dont go of like foods but you seem to want to carry on this crusade? Is that logical ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Brenden (30/8/18)

Vendors should not be giving out liquid that's less then perfect to guy eating peanuts thats past their best before date unless you crushing it and inhaling it directly to you lungs I understand why you aren't concerned,we shouldn't be taking any chances with liquid that's not fresh,I can't wrap my head around how this manufacturer could be okay with blck distributing their less then perfect concentrates with only reason being it's safe for vaping when their site says some whole lot of shit about wanting to be the best flavour producer...and all this about the vendor wanting to do something nice send a sample of stuff you have excess of that's within their dates of being best quality,we can't be vaping juice on the basis that's it's safe might as well vape plain old pg vg its the flavorants IAM corncerned about this is the disclaimer on site that I found last updated 24.05.2018"
We sell FOOD FLAVOURS which comply with Italian and EU legislation and EFSA recommendations. The flavourings developed and manufactured by Flavourart srl are considered safe for FOOD use only, as it is intended that they enter the body via the digestive system and not the lungs. Digestion involves acid breakdown, enzyme attack, kidney and liver processing. Inhaling flavourings, as a vapour, results in the chemicals (contained within these) entering directly into the blood stream where these essential biological processes are effectively by-passed. Whilst vaping can be compared to smelling scents in the open air; consumption of food flavours through inhalation has NOT BEEN scientifically tested or evaluated for human safety".so please tell me how you guys are so sure it's safe when clearly the manufacturer is two minded ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaiden22 (30/8/18)

jm10 said:


> Means very little, what i meant was it does not carry the same value as perishable foods so how can you treat it the same?
> 
> You use the term “illogical” but you have been informed by members that concentrates dont go of like foods but you seem to want to carry on this crusade? Is that logical ?
> 
> ...





jm10 said:


> Means very little, what i meant was it does not carry the same value as perishable foods so how can you treat it the same?
> 
> You use the term “illogical” but you have been informed by members that concentrates dont go of like foods but you seem to want to carry on this crusade? Is that logical ?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## RichJB (30/8/18)

If the health aspects of vaping bother you, then it's really simple: don't vape. How hard can this be?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (30/8/18)

And your vast amounts of research is presented where....? Or maybe its just the spoilt milk theory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

Jaiden22 said:


> Whats the point of giving out samples that are not at their best?? Why send out a free sample product that is well past its best before date unless the product is not up to the preferred quality that of the vendor
> because it would not be a proper flavor profile ...whats the sense of it? Its not about being ungrateful , its about a vendor needing to own up to a mistake and making awareness to the new vapers.
> as i have shown that the flavor has been bottled in 2016 , the shelf life of properlyne glycol is 2 years therefore meaning it has passed 2 years and now considered *EXPIRED. *


The point is that instead of chucking it, someone else could find use for it. 

Anyway, you have your opinion and I have mine. So let's agree to disagree 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (30/8/18)

You are welcome to send them my way @Jaiden22? I'll happily pay postage.

Not everyone gets a "freebee" when they order, I did not get any with my order yesterday

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/8/18)

Caramia said:


> You are welcome to send them my way @Jaiden22? I'll happily pay postage.
> 
> Not everyone gets a "freebee" when they order, I did not get any with my order yesterday


Lol!!! I never get any and I've ordered a few times

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Richio (30/8/18)

Morning

Thank you all for your input. It's quite obvious from this thread on what we need to do to avoid any further issues. We will dispose whatever we have left. We will also no longer be keeping these FA one shots as there are new one's from FA to replace these, so if you get a sample or 2 in your order then happy days (fear not, these are well before there BB date ).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (30/8/18)

Richio said:


> Morning
> 
> Thank you all for your input. It's quite obvious from this thread on what we need to do to avoid any further issues. We will dispose whatever we have left. We will also no longer be keeping these FA one shots as there are new one's from FA to replace these, so if you get a sample or 2 in your order then happy days (fear not, these are well before there BB date ).



Im no diyer nor do i have any first hand experience on how you conduct your business but just from this i can see the type of person you are, you my friend are a true business man with wonderful ethics, not because you are discarding stock but because not once did you argue or try to fight, all you did was be gracious and forthcoming and very friendly. 

To be honest i dont think i would have handled this the same way, I’m alittle to hot headed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (30/8/18)

Richio said:


> Morning
> 
> Thank you all for your input. It's quite obvious from this thread on what we need to do to avoid any further issues. We will dispose whatever we have left. We will also no longer be keeping these FA one shots as there are new one's from FA to replace these, so if you get a sample or 2 in your order then happy days (fear not, these are well before there BB date ).


Feel free to dispose of all of them with my next order

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/18)

Veez said:


> Come on people stop being sheep. You want me to believe you don't mind buying sub-standard products ?



But he didn't buy it, got it for free.

Concentrates bought with my money - yes I want fresh, as I know they can loose potency over a period. They don't go off though, like dairy.

Lol, until a week ago I was using the same bottle of INW Lime, which I got years ago
when I started DIY'ing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SEAN P (30/8/18)

People are very quick to go off at vendors and make a big fuss about sh*t. People are more than willing to go and buy FAKE juice where no one knows what is in that juice. If you have a issue using BB concentrates that you received for free then dump it in a bin. You guys leave juice to steep for months and vape that. There might be concentrates in there that has passed its BB date by then and you are perfectly fine! There are just to many people that think they are rocket scientists on here. 

It goes the same for when you buy take outs or go to restaurants. Do you think everything you eat is freshly prepared? There are plenty places that have food that has passed its BB date and they will still serve it to you. There are people that buy food products from Checkers and PnP that has passed its BB date and is marked down 50% and none of these people are dead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio (30/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> Feel free to dispose of all of them with my next order


Pm your order number when you ready, will add for you with a  (I will literally draw the smile on your picking slip)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (30/8/18)

Richio said:


> Pm your order number when you ready, will add for you with a  (I will literally draw the smile on your picking slip)


LOL i will gladly do that! Thanks as always, Richio.
Unfortunately I've already received this months order from you last week, only 3 more weeks to payday

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/18)

SEAN P said:


> There are people that buy food products from Checkers and PnP that has passed its BB date and is marked down 50% and none of these people are dead!



Unless it was that batch of Polony

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## RainstormZA (30/8/18)

Richio said:


> Pm your order number when you ready, will add for you with a  (I will literally draw the smile on your picking slip)


And mine, I'm waiting for pay day. Gonna buy a kak load this time. I'll pm you when I'm ready to place an order

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/18)

MMmmmmm and i have an order pending that i need to check out....will put a small note there called "ADD AS MUCH FREE SAMPLES THAT FITS IN MY BOX"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (30/8/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Unless it was that batch of Polony


Bwhahahahaha that made my day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (30/8/18)

Mistake in your view. Nothing wrong here.

Tobacco is a plant; take mint leave leave it out for two days; then taste them; wilted no taste. Thus fresh tobacco best before date is within 1-7 days after it dried (logically) the tobacco in a packet of cigarettes was yielded months ago so when it reach your pocket when the best before date? When the manufacture decides. At least when it come to food grade concentrate the manufacture has openly stated the product is SAFE to use but the quality can not be guaranteed by them as it goes beyond there QA testing (Time)

There is already Laws in place for food grade supplies. A food grade concentrate will never be part of any tobacco act or vaping act.

If you feel this not good for you discard it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> MMmmmmm and i have an order pending that i need to check out....will put a small note there called "ADD AS MUCH FREE SAMPLES THAT FITS IN MY BOX"



Order Placed and comment emailed with screen shot of this to Blck Vapour! hope i get some free expired flavors! 3 is not enough! hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/18)

Thank you @Richio for the samples! You rock dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/8/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Thank you @Richio for the samples! You rock dude



And what did you get? it seems i was too late as all their BB concentrates are finished


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> And what did you get? it seems i was too late as all their BB concentrates are finished


A random assortment of FA mixes, one or two sound interesting


----------



## StompieZA (1/9/18)

Wow.....just WOW! Thank you @Richio i really did not expect a full box of concentrates. I can also confirm that i received a whole bunch in the samples that i have been meaning to order!!

You guys Rock!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## GSM500 (2/9/18)

I have been really impressed with the occasional free samples with my orders. Expired or not. 

On top of the outstanding service Blck Flavour deliver, it's a big fat cherry on top for me.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

